# Near North Ontario farm for sale



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Pictures available here http://northbay.kijiji.ca/c-real-es...iful-Golden-Valley-Ontario-W0QQAdIdZ412201421
Just over 150 acre farm, approximately 75 workable currently in hay. Barn, driveshed, attached garage and second garage surrounded by gardens. Newer 3 bedroom 2 bathroom home. Lots of mixed bush, good hunting, lots of fishing nearby. Close to Lake Ni p i s s i n g. Approximately 45 minutes from North Bay, 90 from Sudbury. $395,000


----------

